# Pappardelle with wild boar sauce - directly from Tuscany!



## MicheleFromPisa (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi to everyone!

I'm a new member of the forum, I'm italian and I live in Pisa, Tuscany.

I believe that the better way to present me is to share with you one of my favourite recipes, "pappardelle al cinghiale" (pappardelle with wild boar sauce). Pappardelle is like tagliatelle, but larger twice.

This pasta sauce is very popular to the italians that live in the centre of Italy. My mom, that lives in a smart village between Rome and Perugia, 
teached me this recipe when i was a kid, and I remember many past 
launches, under the shadow of my country-house cypress trees,
in which this dish was welcomed by ovations.
It is a robust dish, so I think it will be perfect for this season or for Eastern.

NB: The recipe is not difficult, but it is a bit boring, and will busy at least half-day (plus the time needed for the marinade).

Ingredients for pappardelle for 4 persons:
2 onion
2 carrot
2 celery stem
1 clove
sage, rosemary

1/2 kg of wild boar
1/2 liter of chicken broth
100 gr of sift tomato sauce
about 1 bottle (750ml) of red wine

400 gr of pappardelle

40 gr of butter
4 soupspoon of EVOO
salt, pepper and hot pepper

Let's prepare the marinade: break your meat in a big mixing bowl, put in it the onion, the carrot and the celery all breaked up, a (1) clove, sage, rosemary, salt, pepper and hot pepper and submerge all with a sufficient quantity of red wine. 
The meat should be in the marinade for at least 8 hour, I prefer do this operation saturday after dinner to have the meat ready for the following sunday morning. Once the marinade is ready, discard all but the meat. Mince it.

Heat up the chicken broth. Meanwhile, in a large pan, put EVOO, butter, hot pepper and onion, carrot and celery thinly sliced.
Once they colored, put the minced meat, let color it for about 10-20 minutes, and put some red wine. Let evaporate for three minutes.
Add the warmed broth to the meal, adjust salt, pepper, set the fire to the minimum, and let cook quasi-covered for at least 1 hour and 1/2.

If you set the temperature correctly, you should have about no more broth
in the pan (otherwise, uncover the pan, increase the fire and let evaporate as needed). In case your meat dry out too fastly, reduce the fire and add other broth.

Now put the tomato sauce, and let cook again slowly for about 30 mins.

The sauce is ready! Now you can dress you favourite pappardelle (or any long, egg-based pasta) with the sauce and a generous amount of parmesan cheese.

That's all!

Bye, Michele


----------



## Bilby (Mar 1, 2008)

Welcome to DC!!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 1, 2008)

welcome, michele.

grazie for the recipe. it looks delicious.

what else could i use instead of wild boar? i'm_ leaning_  towards using pork shoulder, or maybe a mix of beef and pork.


----------



## MicheleFromPisa (Mar 1, 2008)

buckytom said:


> what else could i use instead of wild boar? i'm_ leaning_  towards using pork shoulder, or maybe a mix of beef and pork.


Wild boar, like other game foods, as hares or wild rabbits (that are cooked in the same way), due to its complex and rich flavour, needs special and complex recipes in order to cook it.

However, you can substitute it with every meat you prefer (now I remember that one day my mom used chicken): the recipe will exalts the flavour of your meat, and surely will give you many pleasures!

Bye, M


----------



## GB (Mar 1, 2008)

Welcome to DC and thank you for sharing this wonderful recipe. I have never been fortunate enough to be able to get wild boar, but if I ever am able to get it then I will certainly think of this recipe.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 1, 2008)

welcome to the forum. Interesting recipe, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chopstix (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Michelle, welcome to DC!  I am looking for a pasta sauce recipe using quail.  I would appreciate it very much if you can share it if you have it.  Thank you!


----------



## MicheleFromPisa (Mar 2, 2008)

Chopstix said:


> Hi Michelle, welcome to DC!  I am looking for a pasta sauce recipe using quail.  I would appreciate it very much if you can share it if you have it.  Thank you!



I've just started a new thread in this forum with the recipe for you.

Ciao, Michele


----------



## JPcook (Apr 28, 2008)

Hello Michele di Pisa. My wife and I just went to a restaurant to celebrate our anniversary and we both happened to order Pappardelle with wild boar. Since we really enjoyed the dish, I went on the net in search of recipes so I could try to replicate the dish and enjoy it at home. This is how I stumbled on yours. I will definitely try it soon.
I'm an italian residing in the USA. In Italia ho sentito parlare di questo piatto ma non ho mai avuto l'opportunita' di assaggiarlo. Grazie della ricetta e certamente ti terro' informato. JP.


----------



## MicheleFromPisa (Apr 29, 2008)

JPcook said:


> Hello Michele di Pisa. My wife and I just went to a restaurant to celebrate our anniversary and we both happened to order Pappardelle with wild boar. Since we really enjoyed the dish, I went on the net in search of recipes so I could try to replicate the dish and enjoy it at home. This is how I stumbled on yours. I will definitely try it soon.
> I'm an italian residing in the USA. In Italia ho sentito parlare di questo piatto ma non ho mai avuto l'opportunita' di assaggiarlo. Grazie della ricetta e certamente ti terro' informato. JP.



I'll wait for your comments! 

Ciao, Michele


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi M,
I sure miss Italia. Lived in Livorno for two years. Loved eating in many trattorias, including the one across from the main gate of Campodarby. That establishment was owned by Mr. Tomasini who was a motor pool mechanic at Campodarby. I was enough of a regular to have my own knapkin envelope. Eating a bowl full of baby eels was quite a novel experience for me. 
Ciao- Bill


----------



## SueNelson (Jul 30, 2008)

Ciao Michele - 
I have made your Mama's recipe 3 times now and it has been a big hit - everyone loves it.  For those looking for wild boar - you can buy it on line from ranches in Texas.  Luckily I have a friend who hunts wild boar himself in Texas.

Michele, a question - one of the ingredients is a clove.  Do you mean a clove such as a little tiny black thing that comes in a spice can, or do you mean a clove of garlic?  I have added a clove (the spice) to the marinade, and I have also added several cloves of garlic, and both have turned out well.  Thanks for your clarification - Sue


----------



## MicheleFromPisa (Aug 14, 2008)

SueNelson said:


> Ciao Michele -
> I have made your Mama's recipe 3 times now and it has been a big hit - everyone loves it.  For those looking for wild boar - you can buy it on line from ranches in Texas.  Luckily I have a friend who hunts wild boar himself in Texas.
> 
> Michele, a question - one of the ingredients is a clove.  Do you mean a clove such as a little tiny black thing that comes in a spice can, or do you mean a clove of garlic?  I have added a clove (the spice) to the marinade, and I have also added several cloves of garlic, and both have turned out well.  Thanks for your clarification - Sue



Hi SueNelson,
what I mean is the spice, but warning! Put only one (1) clove, or the sauce  will be too spicy!

Buon appetito, Michele


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome to DC, Michele.....my outlaws (oops I mean inlaws are big boar hunters and love pasta)  yes, of course, they are from TX........I will send this recipe onto them.....Thanks and look forward to other recipes from central Italy......


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 14, 2008)

MicheleFromPisa said:


> Hi SueNelson,
> what I mean is the spice, but warning! Put only one (1) clove, or the sauce will be too spicy!
> 
> Buon appetito, Michele


 
*I have used whole cloves in my meat sauce for pasta for years.  I usually put in about 5 or 6 cloves and I don't ever remember the sauce being spicy.  But then I always use hot red pepper flakes too.   You really can't taste the cloves you just taste an interesting depth of flavor.   One clove wouldn't do a thing for me.   BTW, Papparedelle is my favorite pasta but it's hard to find unless I go to an Italian specialty market. *


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 14, 2008)

well is papparedelle as big as big as lasagna noodles or smaller.....how wide would you say they are and how long?


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 14, 2008)

expat - the pappardelle pasta is somewhere between 1/2" - 1" wide.  Not near as wide as lasagna.  Hope that helps.


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome to DC. I thought I already did that but now don't see my post. Ghosts is all I can say.

I won't be making papparedelle anytime soon. I bite bullets when trying to make homemade pasta. I should be fired from the kitchen. But I can always just buy it already made, now that's the ticket.

This recipe looks wonderful. Thanks for posting. I am also leaning toward pork something.

Husband ate wild boar much while we were in Italy, mostly ate it in Tuscany and had it in Lucca or is it Luca?
Which is maybe still considered Tuscany. Oh the memories, just thinking about it makes me want to return to the beauty the food the places to see the wonderful people, simply loved it. Now I'd better get my ingredients for this dish.


----------



## jkath (Aug 14, 2008)

Michele, I know you posted this recipe many months ago, but I just saw it today. It sounds very delicious!
More importantly, your english is fantastic!!!


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 14, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> expat - the pappardelle pasta is somewhere between 1/2" - 1" wide.  Not near as wide as lasagna.  Hope that helps.



Thanks for the info.......kitchenelf.....you're always to be counted on.....will have to look for it at Whole Foods the next time I'm home..... I'll be using a pork tenderloin and not a wild boar more than likely...Thanks again!!


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome to the club


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 14, 2008)

Lol!!!


----------



## MicheleFromPisa (Aug 18, 2008)

jkath said:


> Michele, I know you posted this recipe many months ago, but I just saw it today. It sounds very delicious!
> More importantly, your english is fantastic!!!



Too kind! Indeed, I love this forum because conjugate some of my major passions: contact persons of other cultures, cooking and learn english. So, your compliments are twice welcome!

And many thanks to those that tried and appreciate this recipe!

Ciao, Michele

Ps. Sorry for the delay of my replies, but my son Anna (7 months today...) dry up the best part of me...


----------



## jimbob54 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi Michele

Thanks for the great-looking recipe. I was confused about the vegetables - you use them twice in the recipe, but only list them once in the ingredients. Should I use half of the ingredients the first time, then half the second time? Or should I brown the previously marinated vegetables (which doesn't seem right to me) ?

Thanks, Jim



MicheleFromPisa said:


> Hi to everyone!
> 
> I'm a new member of the forum, I'm italian and I live in Pisa, Tuscany.
> 
> ...


----------

